# Attestation pole emploi



## chantalounette (2 Août 2022)

Bonjour, je suis licencié pour 2 enfants ,mes employeurs me font 2 attestations .Dans la rubrique des salaires au moment ou les conges payés ont été payés durant les 37 derniers mois  ( j'ai 59 ans ) y a t'il quelqu'un ici qui peut me confirmer que l'on ne déclare pas les montant correspondant au c p ,mais juste le salaire brut du mois en question.je ne sais pas si je suis assez clair dans ma question .exemple 750 brut salaire  + 450 de cp brut =1200 euros .Je me pose la question car apparemment  il ne faut pas les inclure vrai ou faux ..et quand est il pour les périodes d'indemnisations de chomage  partiel pendant le covid en 2020 ,se déclare aussi et encore une dernière chose
 dans le total des autres sommes versées a l'occasion de la rupture total des autres indemnités  correspond a quoi, exactement ? mes employeurs ont tout inclus dedans les montants des cp + indemnités licenciement ,sachant que l'indemnité des cp est déjà déclaré juste sur la ligne  au dessus ..Merci pour vos  retours


----------



## Nanou91 (2 Août 2022)

ALORS  : SI..... *on déclare les CP pris et payés au cours du contrat car c'est du salaire.*
Durant ces 3 ans de contrat, les mois où les congés payés (CP) ont été payés (juin généralement), il faut déclarer le salaire TOTAL, avec les CP inclus, et préciser dans la case de droite que le salaire est plus élevé car paiement des CP.
Pour le dernier mois de travail : ce ne sont pas des CP que painte les PE mais une ICCP (indemnité compensatrice de congés payés, ce qui correspond aux CP acquis mais pas encore pris. Et là, *cette ICCP on ne l'additionne pas au salaire du dernier mois*.
On la déclare sur la ligne : Indemnité de congés payés, en brut.
Quant à l'indemnité de rupture, elle non plus ne se déclare par avec le salaire du dernier mois sur la ligne : 
"Total des autres indemnités liées à la rupture" (et on reporte ce même montant sur la ligne du dessous : "Dont montant correspondant aux indemnités légales de licenciement ou de rupture".

Pour le chômage partiel Covid il ne faut pas de déclarer me semble-t-il ... mais je ne suis plus sûre, n'ayant jamais été concernée par ça.


----------



## Nanou91 (2 Août 2022)

Voilà l'exemple d'un contrat qui va se finir fin août et pour lequel on a déjà fait l'attestation.
Mon salaire est mensualisé sur 120h et 576 euros bruts.
Le contrat se finissant fin août, après mes CP, le PE n'a pas de régularisation de salaire à faire. Donc il déclare un mois normal.
Mais si par exemple ils avaient du me payer 20h de plus  (180 euros bruts), on aurait mis dans le dernier salaire : 576 + 180. Puisque ces heures à régulariser son du salaire.
Mais en aucun cas l'ICCP qui est elle sur la ligne du dessous.
Et l'indemnité de rupture qui se met sur les 2 autres lignes




	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris


----------

